# Future bowls



## MikeMD (Jun 17, 2014)

This, btw, is not for sale, so don't even think about tempting me with money! 

A turning friend and I stumbled across this little gem while putzing around the to-be-mulch pile at my horse bedding supplier. They did a rough measurement (inaccurate, I might add) at 800 bf. Nope, by my calculations, it was more like 1200 bf. 52" at one end and 48" at the other...*9 feet long!!* Went to pick it up a week after we first saw it. Brought my 12' long 12,000 lb dump trailer. I might have been sliiiiiiightly overloaded. 

It is maple. The outside is just covered with burls and figure. As an extra bonus...ambrosia almost throughout. We got it to my sawyer and spent 2 hours cutting it up. Still not done... Here's a pic of my sawyer with his mammoth Husky with 42" bar working on it. Actually, we had already cut off a 36" section, so this is just 6' of the log.



Lucy...we got some turnin' to dooooooo!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice! Not satisfied with all those other burls you scored?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 17, 2014)

You know the sad part? I haven't even STARTED on those burls yet... Barry, look at what it says just under my name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2014)

So far, fairly nice looking timber. Lets see more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 18, 2014)

Ray, I haven't taken any pics of the wood after it was cut yet. Not sure why... Maybe cause I was sweaty, dog tired, and in need of a showing in a BAD way when done. But there's more to cut up, so I'll have opportunity to snap away.

So far, I will say that the burl/outside 6-12" is more long streaking curl than "eyes". Beautiful none the less.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 18, 2014)

That's a heck of a lot of bowls!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice score Mike ! Not what I imagined from the title lol .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2014)

If there's very been a reason for a 'you suck' button, here it is! So.... You suck! And if Tony was the 'turner friend', please pass along a 'you suck' to him as well! I hate you...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll let him know, Doc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm with the good doctor on this one........ YOU SUCK........and this is totally the wrong way to try and make friends. 1200 BF of burl, curl, and bug poop stains, and you tell us right off the bat that you won't share......

I'm pretty sure that I hate you too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 18, 2014)

Feel the love...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2014)

Mike I don't feel the way toward you that the hateful bone sawyer the evil Sawyzee-ite does. I am your friend. I'm here to help you with your space problems. Allow me to share my address with you . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 19, 2014)

The evil Swayzee-ite...I'll have to remember that one! Ole saw bones, well, yeah, I expect nothing else from him. Though the my expectations are no different for the evil Swayzee-ite.


----------



## elnino (Jun 19, 2014)

Is it a red maple? If yes it will start to mildew at the bark if turning natural edge bowls. Takes about a week before the spots show up. If making salad bowls u need not worry? I understand the ripple burl comment. 

If u get some sick pieces I do have a McNaughton coring system and I'm local

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 20, 2014)

Matt, thanks for the info. I really have no clue what kind of maple it is. Usually, when I do NE, it is usually some sort of burl or figured edge anyway, and I tend to remove the bark. So, it is falls off naturally, that's even better!

I've got the McNaughton, as well. Actually ordering some more knives right now...bent knives make for very frustrating coring. Bought both of my sets from people that got fed up with trying to learn how to use the system. And I found out the hard way, they bent the knives. So, replacement knives are in order.

Matt, PM me if you'd like, but where in MD are you? I'm between Hagerstown, Frederick, and Harper's Ferry.


----------



## elnino (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah I live close just down 270 in Germantown. I just cored about 7 16x7 blanks in red maple ambrosia was nice stuff but I really like how the natural edge looks. 

I could maybe repair those blades too. Takes some effort and practice but u can bend them back a finite number of times.


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 25, 2014)

You asked for pics. Well, I was just at my sawyer's today, cutting up the rest of it. After he took this cut, I just had to take a pic. The bottom slap is 8" thick. Top slab will be for NE turnings. Yup, lots of figure and ambrosia. What looks like red is just moisture...some of that is from the water lubrication for the saw blade.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 16, 2014)

We FINALLY got it all cut up into blanks. UGH! That was a lot of work. Now the real work begins...turning it!!!!


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 16, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> We FINALLY got it all cut up into blanks. UGH! That was a lot of work. Now the real work begins...turning it!!!!



I will PM you my address so that you can send me a couple to test and ensure there's no nails or other harmful things in there that you wouldn't want to encounter while turning. :p

Reactions: Like 1


----------

